# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 7/5/20



## jd56 (Jul 5, 2020)

Happy 4th everyone.
Please stay safe and respect others.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Jul 5, 2020)

2 more original cast iron motorcycles for the collection. Both are 9 1/2" long. Blue one is Harley Davidson, I have a rider coming for it. Green one is Indian. Everyone be safe out there, stay healthy. Happy 4th.


----------



## danfitz1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Western Flyer badged garage find...


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 5, 2020)

Friday was a good day!
Grabbed up this Barn Fresh, Monark, 51-52, Firestone Super Cruiser, 2 tone red. True survivor, still has the original Firestone pedals and Firestone tires.


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 5, 2020)

working on a deal on this late 1800's Ames & Frost "Imperial" model 87-back fender has the holes for the wire skirt guard.


----------



## REC (Jul 5, 2020)

While birthdays are not high on my list of things to like, I have one coming and my wife has already bought this years gift to me. Hint: it's red, has two wheels and a basket (which will need to be replaced on arrival, along with some other pieces), and it looks very much like several other ones already on hand here....
Yeah, she has made another contribution to the Cycle-Truck group here!! Hard for me to argue with the thought on this.....
This one should be here in 10 days or so...   Pedals, seat, badge, basket and stem will need to be replaced, stand issue and clip to be corrected - I believe I have this stuff on hand here
Photo is from seller's ad:



REC


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 5, 2020)

Also grabbed up a great, large Mend-Rite flange sign Friday. If you look closely, you can still see some of the rice paper packing on it.


----------



## morton (Jul 5, 2020)

A couple of things

First a "modern" GT for my daughter.  She has a learning disability and can't work coaster brakes and needed sometthing with good stopping power.  New tires in perfect condition just $20. Perfect for her.






1932 pressed metal windup Fire Chief car.has siren and lights.  Lights and battery box needs a bit of work but everything there and great patina. Wind up and siren work ok.














A VW Bus radio. Works and looks a lot better in person










An1950's plastic Jag made by Ideal Toy Company.  I rhink it was a kit.


----------



## biggermustache (Jul 5, 2020)

1968 Murray Wild F5


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 5, 2020)

This morning’s flea market finds: early Lovell oiler and a Fauber spanner wrench with nice, healthy pins...


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 5, 2020)

Went for a early morning ride to pick this up . Firestone Imperial chrome 1953 Contest bike. This was saved by the original owners sons friend from going to the dump. He cleaned it some on one side with 000 steel wool . Lucky for me he seemed to know what he was doing. Still a lot of clean up left to do. Yes I have the other pedal.


----------



## Blast from the past (Jul 5, 2020)

My first project came out so good I started looking for a second. This on the right is another Hawthorne is similar to the 1957 on the left, but has several differences. Note the tank, painted fenders and wheels. I'm guessing the huge rack on the back is not original. The peddles look to be older. You can't tell from the view on the left but it has the same twin top bar as the one on the right.
This on is three hundred miles away and I had a friend pick it up for me. So I won't be able to see it for awhile.
If anyone has any information on this bike please help me out.
I see very few of these Snyder built bike's with the twin top bars, and this second one may be the first I have seen with a tank.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...wqphax5hhqQY_4IZCeevjUc9U0nMGs7ScRNZ37bK1ii8v


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 5, 2020)

Excellent few days here with some new arrivals!   The Hiawatha Arrow has returned from Jim Henderson @TRM after getting an entire “body lift.”  You can see the entire step-by-step restoration in the project ride thread.

New acquisitions include an 1893-94 racer with fantastic bars that have been previously described on the forum as for “hill climbing.”  A group of us are trying to determine the maker; possibly the bicycle was built by Sterling, from Chicago.  The brilliant aqua-marine bike is a Mead Pathfinder, date yet to be determined.  A saddle arrived that previously would have been on a G.W. Grady, Worcester, MA bicycle; besides the Persons Majestic stamps it is branded: Red Wing- Eclipse.  This will be perfect for the Grady “New England” badged bicycle that recently came my way, thanks Dean @dfa242.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 5, 2020)

Picked up a circa 1896-99 Maywood frame and fork. Missing wheels, crankset, handlebars and badge. Serial number 19175. Mocked it up with set of spare wheels and a Dave Brown replica Sager saddle. Also bought an original Maywood badge from Scott McCaskey.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 5, 2020)

tanksalot said:


> Went for a early morning ride to pick this up . Firestone Imperial chrome 1953 Contest bike. This was saved by the original owners sons friend from going to the dump. He cleaned it some on one side with 000 steel wool . Lucky for me he seemed to know what he was doing. Still a lot of clean up left to do. Yes I have the other pedal.
> 
> View attachment 1223674
> 
> ...



Can’t wait to see that thing shining!!


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 5, 2020)

Beautiful set Torrington 10 pedals


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 5, 2020)

I got this for my birthday yesterday. A 1961 JC Higgins tent trailer.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 5, 2020)

My friend @jlively970 bugs me incessantly about my opinion on bikes he comes across since getting him addicted to these old things.(I jest. He & his girlfriend have become great friends!) He has a friend in Ohio (THANKS BOB!) who turns up some cool stuff and sends me a pic of a Mercury Pacemaker carcass missing the good parts. I feel it's super cool bike but kind of a money pit. 





Then remember that I have a couple of the missing parts that were found pretty cheaply over the years. Chain guard & carrier & a few tanks that may work to fill the hole for a cool custom since the tank/shroud seldom turn up. So the bike was shipped to Josh's and we were going to meet a couple weeks ago to un-box, mock up with parts, hang out & have some fun during my extended weekend of family & friend fun. Box was on the truck that day for delivery but around 3:30pm the tracker said rescheduled delivery for next business day....:eek: So we waited for another time.









He happened to buy a bike from another Caber nearby that I picked up the other day, drove through hellish traffic on Friday to follow through with our original plan with a bonus of him getting a sweet bike as well!

Came home yesterday & while putting parts away found another tank option in a box of parts to try out real quick until a proper tank/shroud is located. 






Perhaps if I can mount it to "float" to fill the hole where the tank/shroud would be and still be solid while exposing more of that sexy frame.....
All I know is it was a blast hanging out with good friends & helping each other have fun with great old bicycles!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 5, 2020)

Awhipple said:


> I got this for my birthday yesterday. A 1961 JC Higgins tent trailer.View attachment 1223787
> 
> View attachment 1223787
> 
> ...



That is REALLY cool !


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 5, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 5, 2020)

I'll get you a better photo when I get it in the mail. Barry









Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 5, 2020)

Finally some bike parts! 


More model kits..local score..



And some metal detecting finds in my yard!! The porcelain doll head was a fluke..it was next to a square head nail ..and the early shoe buckle!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 5, 2020)

Found this early basket case tandem-
Fauber cranksets and the “triple tree” fork are the highlights for sure. 













It had gotten a 30’s then a 60’s reboot, I believe the dropouts would have been “fixed” position as both bottom brackets are eccentric. This likely led to the dropouts being cropped off and replaced with these offset dropouts, at least that is my suspicion.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 5, 2020)

Nothing bike related but finally got a new roof and made a little house out of the 100 year old wood that they tore off the house.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 5, 2020)

I found another Klaxton horn close to home.  I put a few Klaxtons on a Trophy handlebar from Hurricane Coasters 2018 with a Dominator horn/light.  Great patina piece.

-mike


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 5, 2020)

I found this 56 Phantom. Got it from the original owner. Looks like it’s all there just needs a few correct screws and a head light lens. Of course a good cleaning. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berniebike (Jul 5, 2020)

things i found in the past 3 days.
lots of sturmey archer.raleigh cottered crank spindles.
some newer shimano xtr 600 ultergra 105 lots of suntour stuff.
some schwinn approved stuff.

approx 180 camco fixed blade hunting knives.
made in china by camillus.
and a box of spinners just for fun.


----------



## flyingtaco (Jul 5, 2020)

I picked this up from the grandsons of a friend of mine that passed away 4 years ago. He was Born on the 4th of July. It had been at their cottage since then. Raliegh Retroglide One....Not a classic, but I was still pretty excited when their  mom asked me if I wanted it.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 5, 2020)

Found this 1870's  bronze statue in a free box while biking in town today....Lol.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 5, 2020)

Just bought this beauty.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 5, 2020)

Late entry, a pair of chrome masters I've been eyeing for a while. 1937 ladies and 1940 boys.


----------



## JRE (Jul 5, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> Western Flyer badged garage find...
> 
> View attachment 1223605



wow nice find


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Late entry, a pair of chrome masters I've been eyeing for a while. 1937 ladies and 1940 boys.View attachment 1224178
> 
> View attachment 1224179
> 
> ...




Let's see the badges!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 7, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> Finally some bike parts! View attachment 1223845
> More model kits..local score..View attachment 1223846
> 
> And some metal detecting finds in my yard!! The porcelain doll head was a fluke..it was next to a square head nail ..and the early shoe buckle!!View attachment 1223848
> ...



Not sure thats a shoe buckle...might be more of a knee buckle. How old is your house?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 7, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> Not sure thats a shoe buckle...might be more of a knee buckle. How old is your house?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



I was told it might be a sash belt buckle like the one shown..My home was built in 1893. Thanks!Jeff


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 7, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> I was told it might be a sash belt buckle like the one shown..My home was built in 1893. Thanks!Jeff
> View attachment 1224918



Looks more accurate. Love metal detecting, but havent gotten out in a long time and my house was built in the 90s so no fun there. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 7, 2020)

Awhipple said:


> I got this for my birthday yesterday. A 1961 JC Higgins tent trailer.View attachment 1223787
> 
> View attachment 1223787
> 
> ...





PM sent.


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 7, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> PM sent.
> View attachment 1225178



Very cool lantern!


----------

